# Is It My 211 Or My New Hitachi 57F59?



## cato47 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm a newbie in need of help. Just bought a new Hitachi 57F59 CRT. At the same time I had Dish Network install a new dish and receiver. I'm having problems and I'm not sure if it's the TV or the VIP 211 receiver. I have the HDMI cable connected to the TV and 211 & component videos connecting my DVD player. Here are the symptoms I'm experiencing. Please chime in if you are having similar problems.

1.) All of a sudden the picture will pixelate and all you can see are extreme colors with image outlines.

2.) The picture will roll like the old tv sets of the 50's to70's.

3.) All of a sudden the faces will turn blue for 15-45 seconds. This happens when playing DVDs or TV.

4.) Sometimes the screen will go solid green for 15-45 seconds.

5.) I can't get the caller ID to work, even after calling Dish Network tech support and going through their proceedures.

I've had the Hitachi and VIP 211 for 4 days.

LASTLY, a close freind bought the same Hitachi set and had a full Dish Network install which included the VIP 211. He is experiencing all of the same problems.

Please help!!!!!!!

Rick
(cato47)


----------



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

cato47 said:


> I'm a newbie in need of help. Just bought a new Hitachi 57F59 CRT. At the same time I had Dish Network install a new dish and receiver. I'm having problems and I'm not sure if it's the TV or the VIP 211 receiver. I have the HDMI cable connected to the TV and 211 & component videos connecting my DVD player. Here are the symptoms I'm experiencing. Please chime in if you are having similar problems.
> 
> 1.) All of a sudden the picture will pixelate and all you can see are extreme colors with image outlines.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the world of being had by dish and getting stuck with a 211.


----------



## stalyons (Aug 2, 2006)

cato47 said:


> I'm a newbie in need of help. Just bought a new Hitachi 57F59 CRT. At the same time I had Dish Network install a new dish and receiver. I'm having problems and I'm not sure if it's the TV or the VIP 211 receiver. I have the HDMI cable connected to the TV and 211 & component videos connecting my DVD player. Here are the symptoms I'm experiencing. Please chime in if you are having similar problems.
> 
> 1.) All of a sudden the picture will pixelate and all you can see are extreme colors with image outlines.
> 
> ...


Rick,

I have the same issues with the same television. I bought it from Circuit City and even returned the first one I purchased within 24 days. The symptoms appear when using the HDMI or component inputs on both my DISH Vip622 and my new SONY DVD player! I feel your pain. I would love to speak with you if you can e-mail me a contact number.

[email protected]


----------



## bulldog200024 (Jan 27, 2006)

stalyons said:


> Rick,
> 
> I have the same issues with the same television. I bought it from Circuit City and even returned the first one I purchased within 24 days. The symptoms appear when using the HDMI or component inputs on both my DISH Vip622 *and my new SONY DVD player!* I feel your pain. I would love to speak with you if you can e-mail me a contact number.
> 
> [email protected]


That should answer you question. Looks like its the TV


----------



## stalyons (Aug 2, 2006)

bulldog200024 said:


> That should answer you question. Looks like its the TV


That is exactly what I am saying. The frustrating part is that I just returned the first TV (30-day exchange policy with Circuit City) and the new television appears to have similar issues. They are NOT exactly the same symptoms, the picture just freaks out by turning odd colors then returning to normal within 10 seconds or so. I have not ruled out the .00007% chance I have a faulty (brand new) SONY upconvert DVD player AND a faulty DISH NETWORK VIP622 receiver.

If it continues, I am going to upgrade to a new television. Any suggestions on specific televisions? Swapping out televisions is a pain in the a** and I do not want to .....but.

Thanks.

:nono:


----------

